# Favorite musical artists and there personality types



## flamey9371 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well Just curious what your favorite bands or artists are and what you think there personalities are

For example Sara Bareilles based on most of her songs i think she is an IxTx mostly bacause from her songs i get the introverted feel and most of her songs have her thinking alot and get me thinking

For Susanna Vega I would say ESFP mostly due to her songs and some of her music videos



So post bands their members and what you think there personality type is Feel free to make this into a discussion I am bored and i have to much time on my hands right now.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Jay-Z - xNTJ?
Christina Aguilera - ISFP
Justin Timberlake - ESFP
Nelly Furtado - ENFP?
Freddie Mercury - ESFP
Adele - ESFJ?
Duffy - ISFP
Kanye West - ENFP
Chris Martin - ENFP?
JoJo- ExFP
Kid Cudi - INFP
Lupe Fiaso - ENFP
Lykke Li - ISFP?
M.I.A. - INFP?
Mozart - ISFP
Norah Jones - ISFP?
Michael Jackson - ISFP
Beyonce - ISFJ
Alicia Keys - xSFJ?
John Mayer - ExFP?


----------

